# Detailed Campground Map For Red Top Mtn Sp In Ga



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I need a detailed map, with campsite numbers, for Red Top Mountain SP in GA. Does anyone have one I can see online? The state provided map is not detailed and I don't have a copy of the map myself.

Thanks,

Reverie


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Not sure what you have or exactly what you are looking for but in the top right of
Red Top State Park there is a link to a map.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have checked the website but that map only shows the road, not the sites. I'm trying to figure out how close I can get to the pull-through sites, without actually being in the pull-through sites.

Reverie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Try Google Earth








I use it for checking out campgrounds and sites all the time!


----------

